# DITCH JUMPERS



## takem1 (Feb 20, 2007)

:******: Have had a lot of birds in the area until today. Shot 12 birds and had to really work for them. Also hunted yesterday and everyone and their brother was out chasing geese. I've honestly never seen so many people driving around trying to shoot geese. If there's one thing that will push geese out of an area that is it. Those of you that do jump geese shouldn't call yourselves hunters. We wore them out during the week, but the weekend made every goose on edge and by the end of today saw very few birds.


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

Welcome to North Dakota. Atelast you only have to deal with it in the spring. That is how it is around here just as soon as the out of state season starts. Until the middle of November. That isnt including our spring season. As a hunter you learn to deal with it. And just except the fact that it is going to happen. You boys better start heading north and cut them off at the pass.


----------



## ghostbuster (Nov 30, 2007)

sry to hear that some people don't have decoys and thats what they do to shoot snow geese so i know its bad for us the decoyers but i guess but there is nothing we can do about it


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

That is how the first day of duck hunting is here in Battle Lake. Almsot all of the ducks are gone after that. I think that MN needs to change the starting time of 9am. I have jumped my far share of sloughs, but never all day like some people do. I will admit that jumping small sloughs of a couple ducks is something that I love to do and I am very good at it, but I do see how people go over board and jump anything and everything. Sorry to hear about the people that are doing that in your area. Be care out there, some people died in 2007 from a$$es shooting into dekes.


----------



## B20XD (Aug 30, 2007)

While scouting yesterday for a field to set up in made it to a mother load of a flock just a little to late. 9 guys had already put the hammer down on em killing prolly 30+ out of a ditch. Helped them round up some geese with the dog, since we wanted to work him a little bit. Asked them if they knew who owned the field, of course they replied NO WE HAVE NO CLUE, DO YOU? We said yes we do. Then they replied we just saw the geese out there and went. So this just goes to show you what kind of hunters they really are, this is what makes it so hard for the real hunters to get permission to hunt a field, and they are the ones leaving the sour taste in the farmers mouths about hunting in general. :******: After that we told them they really needed to know whos land it was and get permission they agreed, and the geese went down straight across the road, came back about an hour later and you could guess they were out there on a different farmers land chasing them around. Just simply blows my mind sometimes.


----------



## ghostbuster (Nov 30, 2007)

In south dakota u don't need permission to retreave geese but u can't have ur gun out there wiht u


----------



## B20XD (Aug 30, 2007)

Thats a wierd law. But when I said they were across the road on someone elses land I meant that they went down the ditch on the other side and shot the big flock again. These guys killed us as far as decoying goes. Went from slamming them outta the decoys to not hardly seein any geese. Think for the most part the geese we had went back south, SORRY BOYS!!!


----------



## takem1 (Feb 20, 2007)

Yeah I'm pretty sure that's right. Shooteminthelips, the majority of the birds have actually headed back south. Very few snows have been observed North of us. Ton of birds still way south in Arkansas


----------



## ghostbuster (Nov 30, 2007)

its going to be awhile before they come up to south dakota


----------



## shea_patrick33 (Jan 23, 2008)

ghostbuster said:


> In south dakota u don't need permission to retreave geese but u can't have ur gun out there wiht u


i think that this is a good law because it still alows people to go out and retrieve their dead birds and not just leave them be and go to waste


----------



## ghostbuster (Nov 30, 2007)

ya i know i think that too other wise we would have alot of want and waste people in the state


----------



## shea_patrick33 (Jan 23, 2008)

i agree 100% :beer:


----------



## crewhunting (Mar 29, 2007)

I agree with you they can screw up a hunt big time, but also when the migration is in full swing and your sitting in you decoys all day the jumpers help sometimes. They get those birds moving and looking for a new safe haven my decoys :lol:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

First off, I don't know anyone who claims to be a snow goose hunter who hasn't jumped a field a time or two at least. So I feel like we've all been there.

This is one of those topics that comes up often. There are also times where I wish there were jumpers in the area when there are none.

Guys just have to remember everyone hunts a different way...just roll with the good and the bad and you'll get good decoying. There will always be jumpers, some guys can't afford decoys or don't like to hunt that way...but they still like to enjoy the spring like you.

Things won't change, but if you feel your area will have jumpers than plan a spread that will be far in a field. You have to plan other hunters to play into any spring equation just I'd just roll with it.

I could give you 1000 jumper stories but it's a been there hear that scenario.


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

Jumpers are as popular as ticks and as destructive as ones with Lyme disease IMO.


----------



## ValleyCityHunter2008 (Jan 13, 2008)

In North Dakota if the field isn't posted any one can hunt the field. No permission is needed. :lol:


----------



## B20XD (Aug 30, 2007)

Bottom line is that people who jump shoot geese push geese out of an area faster than about anything


----------



## echoXLT (Aug 27, 2007)

Regardless of whether or not you have flock shot them before, it is still horrible for trying to get geese to stay in the area.


----------



## ghostbuster (Nov 30, 2007)

ya i agree is not always easy keeping the geese in the area i guess u will just have to find a different field bc i know ditch jumpers are not going to stop and i ditch jump geese so whats the big deal everyone has done and i know some of u will this spring


----------



## echoXLT (Aug 27, 2007)

Its not as easy as just "moving fields" when you watch at least 15 different trucks after them from daylight to dawn. They do more than just push them to next field... :withstupid:


----------



## ghostbuster (Nov 30, 2007)

well then idk what to tell u then i guess u will just have to move into a new area


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

I will jump some snows this spring in northern North Dakota and dedicate it to you Takem!!! Wait for the pictures, I will post them in about mid-April! :lol:

But on a more serious note, that is a main reason why if you really want a good decoy hunt you avoid the weekends. We shot over two-thirds of our birds during the week last year. Probably more like 4/5ths.


----------



## echoXLT (Aug 27, 2007)

goosebusters said:


> I will jump some snows this spring in northern North Dakota and dedicate it to you Takem!!! Wait for the pictures, I will post them in about mid-April!  :lol:


Well, have fun? :huh: Sure I "use-ta-could" jump shoot snows when I was younger, just to say, look how many we killed! But now that I look back at it, its really retarded. Sure if all you care about is shooting alot of geese, then trust me, you will kill more jump shooting than over decoys. I would rather kill 10 over decoys than 100 jump shooting them. Just don't see the point. Even when we didn't have much money, we bought rags and other cheap decoys just to get away from jumping them all the time. If they really piss me off sometime, and they get next to a ditch in a field that we have no intention of decoying, then maybe I'll go out an get even with them for all the crap we go through decoying them. But to strictly go out and jump shoot on a daily basis, is purely to feed an ego of shooting high numbers, and trust me there is more to it than just killing a ton of 'em.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

> Bottom line is that people who jump shoot geese push geese out of an area faster than about anything


And I'm sure you have the scientific data to support that ?????????

I might be tempted to agree with you if it were not for the amount of posted land that now dots the countryside. As such. there is more refuge from jump shooters than there ever has been. And if you think these birds don't quickly learn where those areas are you had better think again and they also know what time shooting hours are over and don't think they don't adapt.

It is more likely that birds on posted lands will be pressured by decoyers than jumpshooters becauase in the words of many here "jumpshooters don't ask for permission", they just tend to move on.

I'm not saying jump shooters don't have an effect. There are times when very heavy localized pressure will push birds out of an area. Of course if you have decoyers in every other field shooting at them it can have a similar effect.

I don't recall seeing the big flocks of today (in the fields) years ago. Part of that was because of less birds but I have to believe the other part was because the birds just had a tendency split up more back then. I don't recall having the numbers of decoyers then that we have now, so it appeared that smaller flocks were still "safe" to the birds. Now they seem to be so leary of decoys that when they do find a live flock it tends to draw most of the birds in the area. Keep in mind that those large flocks tend to clean out a field very fast and if their options are limited they are going to move on.

Bottom line is both methods have their place. Early season birds are likely to stay in the area for weeks if pressure is minimal and heavy jump shooting pressure may push them out. Late season birds are likely only to remain a day or two at most anyway. Jump shooting is unlikely to change that.

Currently ND is NOT a no tresspass state. Land is open unless it is posted. While it always courteous to ask permission and goes a lot toward landowner relations as long as one is respectfull of the propertymost owners of unposted property don't have a problem with someone crawling out on their land to hunt geese. FWIW decoyers are as or more likely to cause land damage as jump shooters are and I've found that land damage is an owners biggest beef.


----------



## fowl_play (Mar 31, 2006)

there is a good thing and a bad thing about jumpers. they do get birds moving alot of times, to us that do have decoys, and also they do scare them out of the area. i personally dont feel safe when i see a bunch of people jumpin geese around my spread, just because of all the stories about guys shootin high power rifles into geese and someone gets killed! just something we have to live with. and like it was said earlier, everyone has done it once. :-?


----------



## Bustem36 (Feb 5, 2008)

Here is my personal take on this...

I jump, sneak geese in the spring. This year I am gonna try to decoy almost exclusively. If hunters are in the area I do not sneak on the geese because I do not want to wreck there hunts, but if no one is in the area and the geese are in good position Im takin advantage of it. And when I do jump them I pick out geese to shoot at but yes alot more do fall.

I know there are the slob hunters from all over in-state and out-state hunters, but not everyone is like that. I think we should support the legal respectful hunters and educate the others if possible. In the spring season geese really dont stay around that long anyways if the weather is nice they move if not they may change field and roost usage alittle bit but they cant go too far.

In short if you jump geese take care not to screw others and if you decoydont bash on others just because you choose not to kill geese that way. Its a case by case bases some good some bad.


----------



## 6162rk (Dec 5, 2004)

THE BIGGEST PROBLEM I HAVE SEEN WITH MOST JUMP SHOOTING IS THAT MANY OF THEM DO NOT HAVE PERMISSION TO BE ON THE PROPERTY.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Jumpshooting is like calling coyotes out the pickup window, all it does is degrade EVERYBODIES hunting. Makes birds hyper and paranoid, ruins patterns, and pushes em on to "greener pastures". By the third of fourth time theyve been jumped, decoy hunting is ruined, pass shooting is ruined, and jumping gets even more difficult.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Are you guys trying to make yourselves feel all warm inside by trying to explain to others why you do something? Whatever you do decide, be courteous of other hunters, the farmers land, and just have fun.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Heres another question for the ditch pigs.

Alot of guys state that money is the big reason they dont decoy. So, instead of relentlessly chasing flocks from field to field across the countryside, why dont you pass shoot? Nobody pass shoots anymore. The first year I got hooked on snows, this was how. Its a much more low impact style of hunting, and a good way to get birds.


----------



## B20XD (Aug 30, 2007)

If not having money is their excuse, then why dont they take the 50 dollars a day they spend in gas in their trucks and buy some decoys with just the gas money. You could build your spread up over time.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

B20XD said:


> If not having money is their excuse, then why dont they take the 50 dollars a day they spend in gas in their trucks and buy some decoys with just the gas money. You could build your spread up over time.


This works too. But I have a sneakin suspicion that money is just an excuse, not a "reason".


----------



## echoXLT (Aug 27, 2007)

barebackjack said:


> B20XD said:
> 
> 
> > If not having money is their excuse, then why dont they take the 50 dollars a day they spend in gas in their trucks and buy some decoys with just the gas money. You could build your spread up over time.
> ...


I agree 100%. All the gas spent on chasing and on other things related to it, you could have a decent spread that would kill some geese.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

How is gas spent on "Chasing" geese any different then scouting? I put probably twice as many miles on looking for a good field. I drive by many flocks that I "could" hunt, but it woulden't be the best hunt ever. If you are looking to jump them you just have to drive as far as the first flock that you can sneek. I think you guys are reaching here. You guys have already PROVEN to us that you are the best snow hunters out there. All 1,600 fb's you run for SOB's. It kinda irks me when guys bash others and there hunting style. Unless it is roost busting.

I will jump a field if it is something I'm not going to decoy. It may push the birds out of an area, but are those the birds you are going to decoy anyways? I don't think so. You find birds that others don't know about. :2cents:

Everyone was a kid and jumped birds at one time. Sometimes they won't decoy thus jumping comes into play. :sniper:


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Well I plan on jumping some snows this year. And barebackjack, don't pass judgement on others. I will mostly partake in decoying snows, but I have jumped and pass shot birds my whole life and I am going to keep doing it. I can see how jumping can ruin the hunts of others. I am sorry to hear that, but thats how the game is sometimes. Are people more worried about having fun or shooting more birds then the next guy? Anyone who has jumped birds has had some great memories. Please don't degrade someone else's style of hunting, to each his own. If you have a problem with someone jumping offer them to come decoy hunt with you or kindly ask them to jump somewhere else, don't be a prick about it because that makes this alot worse. Have fun hunting to everyone no matter what style they so choose.


----------



## cgreeny (Apr 21, 2004)

Last spring in ND we observed many more decoy spreads than actual jumpers. It was odd to see that many setups in every dang corn field around DL. I did run into a pile of jumpers all in one spot NE of DL and it was all posted I know because I can read the signs and did get denied permission, but low and behold drive around the little area again and there are strings of geese flying every darn direction because of the half dozen or more jumpers illegally hunting the ditch Each one had a pile of birds near them, but if it was my land it would have been grade -A A$$ chewin time, but hey its not like I never jumped birds, but not blatantly going on posted land to do it. take them with a grain of sand because some will always shoot birds that way whether it makes hunting harder for the rest of us or not!


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)




----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

HAHA Diver true dat. I give it till 12 A.M.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Im just saying, for all the guys out there that dont have money to pay for any decoys, why not try pass shooting? I NEVER see anybody doing it, and its a much more low impact style of hunting. Guys can and do shoot alot of birds with this technique with much less impact on the birds thatn jumping.

Last spring and this fall in the DL area was a HORRIBLE year for the jumpers. A flock of birds couldnt sit on the ground for more than 30 minutes before they were harrased (and by this I mean guys "jumping" them, i.e. running at birds 200 yards out in a field and opening up on them at 170 yards), theyd get up, and seven pickups would go hightailing it after them chasing em to the next spot. The spring season turns into a free for all with this kind of crap.

Hunt4PY, just because YOUR not going to hunt those birds doesnt mean somebody else isnt planning on hunting them.

Plus, not to mention the number of non-target species im sure get smoked in the melee in this style of hunting.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

dakotashooter2 said:


> I might be tempted to agree with you if it were not for the amount of posted land that now dots the countryside. As such. there is more refuge from jump shooters than there ever has been.


In my experiences posted land really doesnt slow jumpers down much, except the few steps to go over and stomp the poster into the grass.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

The birds that we would jump are little flocks. Like 100 or so. Another words no one is going to decoy them.

Pass shooting is a great option. Sit a few hundred yards upwind and shoot them as they come in. Most of the time there is so much noise the flock on the ground won't even get up.


----------



## echoXLT (Aug 27, 2007)

*Edited by dblkluk*


----------



## B20XD (Aug 30, 2007)

Well I really dont know about the smaller flocks but around here the flocks that people jump are flocks of 10,000+. And actually yes we were guarding a flock of geese a couple days ago when this was all going on when someone back doored us and snuck in and pushed them outta the field we were gonna hunt. Scouted all day to have this happen so we had to start from square one again. Do you guys not understand that these jump shooters have no respect for anyones land MOST OF THE TIME. Heck 95% of the time they dont even know who owns the land to begin with. They dirve down field roads, rut them up, leave the fields a mess, WHICH IS WHY FARMERS HAVE ALOT OF PROBLEMS WITH LETTING PEOPLE HUNT. Im not saying that Im against flock shooting all the time, but my problem is the disrespect they have. Anytime that we have ever done any kind of flock shooting we carry a Plat Book with us to figure out who owns the land first off, then we ALWAYS make sure we get permission. Now that we decoy we dont ever do it anymore but several years ago we did.

Also I would like to add a note to this. Yall that keep runnin your smart mouths off about the fullbodies and how many we kill and all the rest of the stirin the pot comments need to stop because its getting really really old. I havent been saying anything back bc Im tryin to be civil about the whole thing. I really believe the moderators on here should be having a nice chat with you. We work just as hard to decoy these geese as everyone else on here and dont really appreciate all the smart a$$ comments everyday when I get on here. We have all been warned about the comment bashing but apparently nobody knows when to stop.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Its going to stop..Now.

I'm tired of the constant bickering and pot stirring guys.

Lets face it..Theres always going to be guys who hunt different than you.

Different tactics, different decoys, different guns..Whatever.

Deal with it.

This is the last warning....


----------



## ND_duckman (Feb 17, 2006)

echoXLT said:


> Sure if all you care about is shooting alot of geese, then trust me, you will kill more jump shooting than over decoys.


I enjoy shooting snows over decoys, but correct me if I'm wrong, isn't that what the spring conservation season is about...thining the herd and saving the tundra?

I've been burned by jumpers and I've been a jumper. If people are leagal let them do their thing.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Thank you ND_duckman.


----------



## Large munsterlander1 (Feb 11, 2008)

You took the words right out of my mouth ND_duckman!! :beer:


----------



## B20XD (Aug 30, 2007)

Oh man if we ever get the population down to where the tundra is in good shape, UM  What in the world will we do with our Spring goose hunt days????   Hopefully we can get the population down to a reasonable level and hope that they will still let us have our fun in the spring  That way the tundra and the hunters are the ones who benefit!!!


----------



## jpallen14 (Nov 28, 2005)

my biggest thing is that most jumpers do not gain permission before jumping geese. bottom line. end of story. most sit in the ditch and shoot into the fields. last time i checked this is illegal. If you jump shoot fine but do it legal, or else ill have to put another notch on my belt for turning in trespassers, which im sure ill get to do several times again this spring. Just be a careful because in eastern sd because no one stands for trespassers. good luck to all


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Keep turning in the poachers. They ruin things for us hunters. People need to learn the hard way once in awhile.


----------



## SDwaterfowler (Mar 2, 2006)

First off, I will say that I am a decoy hunter, even though this is my first spring in the decoys. I have jumped 1 time a few years ago and it made me sick and never did it again....

Now the whole point of the CO is to save the snows and the tundra by reducing their population. I feel that the jumpers are actually doing more to reduce their population than us decoyers. With jumpers all over an area the birds do not get a chance to settle. If they don't get to settle they don't get fat. They need lots of fat to produce successful clutches once they get up to the tundra. So I don't see anything wrong with jumping and highly doubt it will ever be outlawed during the CO. What does suck, is that there is nothing else to hunt during the spring so it brings every Tom, Dick, and Harry out. This is why you get so many slob hunters because they are not true snow goose hunters... they are killers that just want to kill whatever is in season. Those are the people I can't stand. And there are so many of them out in the spring that the game wardens would never be able to keep an eye on all of them.

Being able to decoy snow geese in the spring is something that I consider a blessing for decoy hunters. It is an extra season that we get to get out and hunt the snow geese. I appreciate the extra opportunity. I already know I am going to get frustrated with the jumpers when I have to put birds to bed to make sure a field doesn't get jumped and their pressure not allowing the birds to relax. But we all have to remember what the CO is really for, which is reducing the numbers, and the jumpers do just as good of a job at that, if not better. I don't care what method people use as long as they do it legally and ethically.


----------



## Ridge Nelson (Jan 19, 2006)

SDwaterfowler said:


> This is why you get so many slob hunters because they are not true snow goose hunters... they are killers that just want to kill whatever is in season. Those are the people I can't stand.


I couldnt agree more. My area has an incredible amount of these and they just seem to multiply each year.

The sad thing is these same guys treat our whitetail deer population the same way...All of them are locals and it seems to me that they believe they are entitled to the right of using anybodies land be it for dumping, logging, mushrooming, fishing, hunting, and the list goes on. Thier bold-ness is ridiculous.
:eyeroll:

If it was done legally I would not have a problem with it.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

This spring my plan is to jump the jumpers!


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

The hostility :idiot:


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I think that we all need s goose season real bad, we are all on the edge. :jammin: :jammin: :jammin:


----------



## goosebusters2 (Jan 13, 2006)

blhunter3 said:


> I think that we all need s goose season real bad, we are all on the edge. :jammin: :jammin: :jammin:


Couldn't agree more, can't wait for the snows to get here


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

Let's just agree on the fact that snows are fun to shoot!


----------



## mudhunter (Dec 10, 2007)

Several years ago, in the Rainwater Basins, we found a roost of geese late in the season. The first farm we stopped at, was luckily the right one. This was a Friday, so couldn't hunt anyway. 
The farmer gave us permission, drew a detailed map of all the land we could hunt, other phone numbers, etc. 
As we started to leave, the wife said thank you, you are the first real hunters we have met. The others just jump, shoot like crazy, then leave. This happened right next to their house. 
These farmers are now our good friends, and unless we abuse the land, will be best friends forever. And I am sure others on the forum have exactly the same story to tell. 
In the beginning of the cons, we tried to jump some geese, but when we finally got permission, the 20 trucks were already jumping. Dekes are funner anyway. 
Ask permission!!!!!!


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Good luck to all those that have the opportunity to hunt snows this fall :sniper:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

goosebusters said:


> Let's just agree on the fact that snows are fun to shoot!


Lets not and say we did! oke:

Seriously though many know my view on jumping snows. I am not a big fan. That being said I also know that I have jumped them and other waterfowl species. I know and remember the excitement. Trust me when I say it can be exciting. The art of getting with in yards of birds can be painful, time consuming and dirty, but as you lay there and the birds don't know it, well your heart will hardly ever beat faster. In the end though I found myself just watching the birds as that was what was exciting to me. Plus I realized (in the case of snows) what I was really doing. I think I jumped snows a handful of times and realized that I was screwing myself and other hunters.

Anyway its that time of year when all of us decoy hunters get bent out of shape about the ditch whoress. I have too views in life. You can pisss and moan about problems or you can shut the helll up and do your best to fix them. That being said, instead of coming on the forums and taking shots at the DWs, invite them on a hunt or two in the decoys. I know there are many that make excuses they can't afford decoys but I also know there are a few out there that truely can not and honestly we can not expect them to sit on the sidelines. If I lost everything today and only had a gun and a box of shells well I would either hope to be invited or I would be jumping because I love to hunt (don't confuse with kill). I won't deny any man, women or child of that!!

Guys like USSapper are in the zone right now fighting the good fight for freedom. GOD BLESS You guys!!

I won't deny a guy the freedom of jumping (even though I truely despise it). If its legal do it. All you guys that see the illegal happenings out there make the phone call to TIP or RAP. Coming here does not stop what they are doing.

Bottom line to me is we are all waterfowling brothers and sisters. We will have tiffs from time to time but in the bigger picture we need to find some comon ground.

Hey here is an idea. Maybe make a sticky on the top of the page of guys that would want to be in a spread this spring. Then maybe some invites will happen. Never know you may just meet you next best friend.


----------



## FowlTalker6 (Jul 21, 2006)

I like hunting snows----plain and simple............jumping, decoying and pass shooting. Grow up people and let others go about their thing.
If there are illegal things happening, turn them in..... quit the whinning....end of discussion. Go have fun in the upcoming season, no matter which way you hunt!!!!!


----------



## jbaincfl (Feb 5, 2003)

The problem with jump shooters is that only about 1 in 30 flocks on the ground are in good position to jump. But the jumpers try to get up on almost every flock.

I don't have decoys and just wait until a cloudy, windy day and pass shoot. If I come across the perfect "jump situation", I will take it. But that happens only a couple times a season.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

jbaincfl

You have snows in Clarrisa?

USSapper take care and come home safe, there will be plenty of snows when you come back :beer:


----------



## jbaincfl (Feb 5, 2003)

No...In ND/SD


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I was going to say, wow your only about 1 hour from me and I am lucky to see 3 flocks of snows and your jumping them! Well good luck this year.


----------



## Sean Ehmke (Jan 4, 2006)

The thing that I don't understand is after reading all of the comments, why don't any of the jumpers ask to set up with the people that have spreads. Together you would think you could have a memorable hunt along with shooting more birds. Also it's one more person or persons to help set up the spreads. I would rather invite people to hunt with me than to have them keep driving around the section :stirpot: and eliminating any possiblities for both parties.

Whats the phrase: Together we concur, divided we fall.

Just my :2cents:.

Sean


----------



## poutpro (Mar 8, 2006)

I actually just asked someone that posted earlier about getting along on a decoying hunting. I'm from MN and don't get snows, so I get to hunt them 1 or maybe 2 weekends out of a year and cannot justify buying decoys. I would love going along with on a snow decoying hunt.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

On a side note, this thread is deep into its second page, and only one warning so far, and still open.  :beer:


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I think that if there is another warning some people are going to get there butts chewed.


----------



## morel_greg (Apr 16, 2007)

I jumped geese last year it was my first time I ever persued geese exclusivly. I had a good time and only got a couple birds. I dont have decoys for a few reasons. One is I have never hunted over decoys I am from Dickinson and dont have a ton of waterfowl around. I hunt anything I can because I love being out there, so when I moved to Fargo for school I wanted to give geese a shot and I wasnt going to buy decoys for something I may only hunt a couple times. I would really like to get more into it but dont think I could justify the cost of buying the decoys. So this year I will probably just jump or pass shoot geese but I know I will enjoy myself and will follow all the laws.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I bet you could find some people on here that would be glad to take you out with them.


----------



## Pete (Jun 3, 2005)

Hunted Missouri last year and had to work hard to get permission. Talked to some young guys working cattle that said no. Thanked them for their time and moved on. Ran into them at 3 other places! Same deal and thanked them. Finally got on a section over. We shot 149 over 4 days in the decoys. Last night of the hunt ran into the guys at Applebee's. Most were locals and in their late teens/early 20's. They jump shot many of the farms I asked at. They had more in one day than we did in 4 days. It is a Conservation Order. We shared stories, wished each other luck. They invited us back and said if they weren't hunting we could hunt their farms. Pays to be civil.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

It is also unfair to lump all jumpshooters or even decoyers into one category. Both have good and poor examples. While I rarely do it much anymore I will still jumpshoot if the opportunity arises. Mainly because I enjoy a good stalk. If the birds jump out beyond about 50 yards I just don't shoot cause all you do is further spook the birds. Even If they jump early I will still try to keep a low profile till things settle down or they move off. I also take my time. I have easily spent 2-3 hrs and longer working a flock. A GOOD stalk usually takes a bit of skill and lots of patience and can be very rewarding I have had , on rare occasions flocks that I simply couldn't push off a large field even after shooting them. I have on occasion dropped 6-8 birds out of small flocks of 100 birds or less.

I would agree that not many pass shoot anymore but part of that is because the birds soon learn where the shooting line is and gain altitude to avoid it. I have also seen cases where decoyers screwed it up for pass shooters by pulling birds off flight paths they had been using for days or weeks.

No offense meant, but there are some hardcore goose hunters out there that are trying to dictate the methods of others. If you want to be one of those hunters and devote your time and money to that aspect of sport have at it but not everybody has the time or money to do that and you need to respect that also. It's easy to say build a spread over time but in doing that you often end up with a conglomorant of various decoys that are either grossly mismatched or a spread that is difficult to set up because of the variety, such as my spread of probably 1/2 dozen different brands of shells and heads(many as 1/2 as old as I am) and silos and windsocks and etc. I hear some of you guys talking about how many miles you have put on trying to find a settup. That means time and money that some don't have. In my case I would have to drive 60-70 miles just to get to the area that holds the geese. Note, that I would have to try do this after work (5pm) at a time when it is getting dark at 7 or 7:30 pm leaving just a bit over an hour to scout a spot for the next day or day after that. I've tried it and it never seems to work well.

Bottom line is some guys have to take advantage of what they can. There will always be some slobs and there will always be some snobs. Same as anything else in life.


----------



## jbaincfl (Feb 5, 2003)

Great post!


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

So do you guys recommend I paint my cow decoy black on white or white on black?????? oke:


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

I shoot fawns....................................................


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Ron Gilmore said:


> So do you guys recommend I paint my cow decoy black on white or white on black?????? oke:


Not to many holsteins out here Ron, id go with the standard black.


----------

